# Best Game ever Played



## saiaspire (May 3, 2006)

Hi guys,

Just started this thread so that users may post reviews on the best games they have played so far.


----------



## saiaspire (May 3, 2006)

The best games i have played are:
1. FEAR
2. Half Life 2
3. AOE 3
4. Max Payne 1 & 2.
5. NFS MW.

Wat abt u guys?


----------



## Chirag (May 3, 2006)

1) F.E.A.R
2) Quake III Arena
3) Quake IV
4) Indigo Prophecy(I jst luv that game)
5) POP:ST

Can anyone help me with NFS:MW - I challange than guy no.15 in black list and after winning the race free roam mode starts. Where to go after that? How to challange guy with no.14? Help


----------



## maina231 (May 3, 2006)

i think HALFLIFE, HALFLIFE 2, Counter strike are the BEST i dont consider others as GAMES coz others r crap.


----------



## saiaspire (May 3, 2006)

@chirag:You have to earn bounty too before u can challenge the next guy!


----------



## sharath (May 3, 2006)

maina231 said:
			
		

> i think HALFLIFE, HALFLIFE 2, Counter strike are the BEST i dont consider others as GAMES coz others r crap.



Then u haven't tried the other games!!!!!

My list

Thief Deadly shadows,Halflife 1&2, Farcry,System shock 2, Doom 3, FEAR, POP SOT, POP WW, POP T2T.


----------



## Chirag (May 3, 2006)

Thnx@sai. (This short msg thing is irritating. What else shld i say?)


----------



## MysticHalo (May 3, 2006)

It is not that the new game r better, IMO, most of them dont provide the kind of gameplay that the older versions did.
BEST GAMES EVER (any order)

UnrealTournament {the original, '99}
Counterstrike        {the Original, mod for HL}
Age of Empires-2   {with conquerors expansion}
Rise of nations      { with Rise of Legends expansion}
Civilization 3         { with conquests and PTW expansion}

and lemme tell u, i only like the games at which i m good


----------



## maina231 (May 4, 2006)

sharath said:
			
		

> Then u haven't tried the other games!!!!!
> 
> My list
> 
> Thief Deadly shadows,Halflife 1&2, Farcry,System shock 2, Doom 3, FEAR, POP SOT, POP WW, POP T2T.



  hahhah dude all the other games r crap so i love hl.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 4, 2006)

My top 5 are:

Half-Life2 and Half-Life (obviously)
Farcry
Doom3
Age of Empires-II: The Conqueror's Expansion
Civilization-IV and Civilization-II


----------



## chiralvandal (May 4, 2006)

aoe2
counter strike
nfs:mw
nfs:u2
star wars jedi training academy(i dont remember the version name exactly)


----------



## aryayush (May 4, 2006)

TrackMania Nations
The Ultimate Spiderman
Prince of Persia series
Tomb Raider Legend


----------



## karan.painkiller (May 7, 2006)

here they are-

1. Half Life 2
2. Call of Duty
3. Call of Duty 2 
4. Halo Combat Evolved
5. Halo 2


----------



## 47shailesh (May 7, 2006)

HITMAN 2 silient assain and HITMAN contracts. Counter Strike condition zero. Quake3. AOM. FARCRY. GTA(vice city and san andreas),desperados


----------



## siddharth_dare (May 7, 2006)

doom 3 (must play)
FEAR
quake 4


----------



## usmayur (May 7, 2006)

My list would be:
1. Far Cry
2. POP WW
3. Half Life 2
4. AOE 2 (only on LAN)
5. Chronicles of Riddick


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 7, 2006)

My original love for games started with Mario Bros and thats why they stand at a very precious position in My list.Apart from it I think these are the My personal favourites:

Quake Series
Unreal Tournament 2000 and 2004
Hitman 2 Silent Assasin
Far Cry (For being the most visually beautiful game I have ever played)
Chronicled of Riddick:Escape From Butchers Bay
Half Life 2
Resident Evil 4 (PS2)
WWE Smackdown:Here comes The Pain
Need For Speed:Most Wanted


----------



## Chirag (May 8, 2006)

Anyone played Battle Painters? I like that game very much. Short and sweet.


----------



## fnatic@play (May 8, 2006)

FEAR. 
UT2k4.

and i am hating this "30 character limit" .... AAGGRRH... i have only to type the names o the games.. and this bull thing...


----------



## keith (May 8, 2006)

If it would be the one best game it has to be - Half Life 2


----------



## busyanuj (May 10, 2006)

Caesar III

Age of Empires II


i haven't played AOE 3.


----------



## phatratt (May 10, 2006)

am having a vintage config,hence stuck with older games
My list
AOE conquerers
The great escape
NFS 5 and UG


----------



## Anrulz (May 15, 2006)

blood , quake , halflife , CS , outlaws , mk trilogy , metal slug , kof ,  aoe , ra , larry and some more but I cant remember now etc.etc. I dont like the new games ...


----------



## ionicsachin (May 16, 2006)

Man FARCRY is the best of the best game ever. If you play the 1.0 versiona nd with low end system you wont find it good. But put the patches and use at least a 6600Gt and than look it out, man what an awsome world it is.
Really Farcry has most powerful engine and the best ever utilisation of the Shaders. I am keenly looking forward for the PC versions of Instincts.


----------



## Vivekd67 (May 17, 2006)

heres is the list of the best games ive played 

1.No one lives forever 1 & 2 (a brilliant FPS game with good humour & story the first part is really awesome)
2.Mafia
3.call of duty 1 & 2
4.age of empires 2, age of mythology
5.warcraft 3
6.half life 2
7.max payne 1& 2
8.MOHAA
9.FEAR
10.battlefield 2
11.Fable,the lost chapters
12.fifa 2006


----------



## nimis (May 17, 2006)

My all time best....
1) Diablo 2 expansion 
2) AOE 2-Age of conquerers
3) Red alert 2
4) age of mythology
5) Warcraft 3


----------



## saiaspire (May 18, 2006)

I think this thread should be made sticky!


----------



## tiblu (May 18, 2006)

Serious sam(all)
Painkiller
halflife
nfsmw
doom3


----------



## KANAK_X (May 18, 2006)

----------------------------------TOP 5-----------------------------------
AGE OF MYTHOLOGY+EXPANSION
COUNTER-STRIKE:CONDITION ZERO
AGE OF EMPIRES 2:EXPANSION
HITMAN:SILENT ASSASIN
& i like AGE OF EMPIRES 3 a little bit.


----------



## the deconstructionist (May 23, 2006)

1) The  Hitman series
2) Farcry
3) Mario
4) Gta


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 1, 2006)

GTA Vice City , it rulez , i play it daily since 03 till today.


----------



## Strider (Jul 2, 2006)

Warcraft III. Period. No questions asked. No answers given.


----------



## anushka (Jul 2, 2006)

Mortal Combat4
Mortal Combat-sholin Monk
Pro Evolution Soccer3
Spiderman2
Harry Potter-1,2,3,4
SERIOUS SME-SE


----------



## ashisharya (Jul 3, 2006)

AOE
NFS U2
F22 Lightning


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jul 3, 2006)

Cant this type of thread stop?.

There are many thread like this:-

1. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29329

Lots more.


----------



## varun_ag (Jul 6, 2006)

Monster truck madness 2 .... 

Kidding  

Hitman 2


----------



## GeekyBoy (Jul 6, 2006)

Nfs Mw


----------



## rockthegod (Jul 6, 2006)

F.E.A.R and Far Cry it is in FPS
NFS MW in racing.
POP:WW in Action RPG.


----------



## shellgame (Jul 6, 2006)

My PC is bit old, so can't play the latest games.Thats why I am waiting for ps3.Anyway the best games I have played are:

IGI 1&2
Max Payne1
Half Life1
Freedom Fighters
GTA3


----------



## sysrq (Jul 11, 2006)

metal gear solid 2: substance
best TPS games i ever played.
too cool
i would rank it best single player experience i have with any game.
some time in boss battles i think if dis game can played fp propective with mouse support,i would perform better, btw ultra cool story line ,fantastic A.I. , great moments of humer , excelant cinemetics , great voice talents .
previously i was great fan fear ,farcry like fps but still i like this third person game and i played it with ps2 style gamepad.

these comes after considering single player game experience:

hl1
fear
farcry
nfsmw


----------



## mukul (Jul 11, 2006)

i bet no one here like them ... but me...

1.dave
2.minesweeper
3.counter strike (leave this)


----------



## shellgame (Jul 11, 2006)

mukul said:
			
		

> i bet no one here like them ... but me...
> 
> 1.dave
> 2.minesweeper
> 3.counter strike (leave this)



thats really disappointing.ur favourite games r dave & minesweeper?ha!
u must be above 30.bcos most of the above 30 persons have a very 
bad gaming taste.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 11, 2006)

-->> *Grand Theft Auto* : Vice City & San Andreas

-->> *Need For Speed* : Porsche Unleashed  - *The Last BEST Need For Speed Title*

-->> *Colin Mcrae 2005 *

-->> *Formula 1 '99-'02*  --- The Best Simulation Racing Title till now.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jul 11, 2006)

half life2				
half life ep1				
Chronicles of Riddick		
FEAR					
the call of cthulhu			
ice age 2				
hitman blood money		
the movies		                 
Manhunt			
silent hill 4 the room
splinter cell chaos theory	
call of duty 2
battelfield 2	
quake 4
tomb raider legend	
dreamfall longest journey	
Condemned: Criminal Origins		
SIN Episode: Emergency
World Soccer Winning Eleven 9


----------



## akshayt (Jul 11, 2006)

Unreal Tournament 2004


----------



## ankush (Jul 11, 2006)

Rollercoaster said:
			
		

> half life2
> half life ep1
> Chronicles of Riddick
> FEAR
> ...



LOL you named almost all the recently released games.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 12, 2006)

>>>painkiller
>>>farcry


----------



## elegant (Jul 12, 2006)

1. age of emperors, conquerors expansion
2. age of mythology
3. fifa 2004
4. impossible creatures ( microsoft, a strategy) 
5. need for speed


----------



## mukul (Jul 12, 2006)

shellgame said:
			
		

> thats really disappointing.ur favourite games r dave & minesweeper?ha!
> u must be above 30.bcos most of the above 30 persons have a very
> bad gaming taste.



dude me jus 19 .... well for ur information .... i had my hands on all new and latest games... like doom3, half life2 , nfs MW , cs source ,halo 2, splinter cell,quake 4,AOE 3 , Fifa 2006 , tony hawk......and  many more....but these are my real fav....


----------



## Stalker (Jul 16, 2006)

My best games are

Doom 3
Half-life 2
Max payne 1 & 2
COD united offensive
POP Sands of time


----------

